# A new game



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We've played around with swapping supplies and bartering for goods. How about bartering for services? What do you have and what do you need? Or you could look at it as if you were starting a prepper group. What skills do you have and what do you need? I'll start.

*My group has:*
Medical and dental skills
Welding, building and mechanical
Gardening and food acquisition
Chickens and small livestock
Mules for power and transportation
Sewing/mending
Cooking anything that can be grown, harvested, or killed (from no legged critters to 6 legged critters)
Water supply

*My group needs:*
Communication expert (like ham operator)
More fire power and security
Electrical skill for solar back up systems, generator, other devices
Physical labor

So if you need a tooth pulled, what would you be willing to offer?
If I need someone to dig a new latrine for me, what would you want as payment?
If you want to join our group, what do you bring?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My first answer is the most animalistic, but it's likely going to be reality.
Women will use their bodies in exchange for services.
A lonely and desperate man will dig a mile long ditch for a little action.
It will likely disgust most women, but I'd suggest using it to your advantage.
It's something you have that men just won't, for the most part.
Proper protection should be priority #1.

As for men, in my case, I will be doing the heavy lifting. I'm tall and strong. I'm built for it.
Need something loaded/unloaded? I'm your man.
Need a pack mule? I'm your guy.

If I can at all help it, I will avoid trading items for services. At least at first.
I would prefer to strain my muscles and enjoy a warm meal than trade away my beans for a patch job and risk hunger.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Have*
Paramedic and lifeguard level medical knowledge and skills
Firepower and security skills
Available for physical labor for most any project
Rudimentary knowledge of edible wild plants with literature to back it up
Extensive camping skills including fire building, shelter building, water purification, leave no trace living knowledge

Say I came upon your group with any of those abilities. Knowing that joining a group requires time and trust I'd be willing to make my camp elsewhere until trust can be established. I'd be willing to trade my time and service while that trust is being built for things like seeds for my own garden with help from your group to make sure it's successful or establishing a chicken coop.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My first answer is the most animalistic, but it's likely going to be reality.
> Women will use their bodies in exchange for services.
> A lonely and desperate man will dig a mile long ditch for a little action.
> It will likely disgust most women, but I'd suggest using it to your advantage.
> ...


You did notice that I did not advertise a red light at the window, right? 
You guys try that with my girls and you'll get it cut off. Do not underestimate a mama bear.
But I'll give you good meals for labor.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

If I were in the US I'd be willing to help but I am in Canada. I can set up off grid systems, I am advanced ham certified, I am security licensed but won't make myself out to be ramboo or chuck noris. 

I have dental coverage up here, I have boot with laces clearly I can only hope that teeth don't need pulling. It depends on the situation what, I went like close to a year waiting to get a tooth cut out of my mouth after it cracked in half and I used a boot to remove the loose side. (root canal previously in that tooth.) It is really a matter of what I don't need at the time or what is a lower priority.
For digging a lantrine depends on my priorities, potentials and what I need to survive and thrive.

I would bring someone who is monitored by the government and unable to cross the US Canadian Border legally - well partially anyway. 

In effect it might however open an option for you in that where I am is fairly remote, and my bugouts are even more remote. 

I'm a contact. I am working on a waiver (company hired for the 192 has been preparing the application for over half a year now...... but have no real expectation of getting into the US any time in the foreseable future), even though the 5 year ban expired without incident from past experience they will find something to faciliate refusal. 


If you have any plans for Canada let me know.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RNprepper, in a game it's fine, but in real life never tell someone who has come to trade that your group needs more firepower. But you probably knew that.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Me: I don't have a group of any sort. I would be a loner initially who will be protecting/surviving with my woman. I don't talk about my stuff with anyone else besides her....and you all . That being said I can provide the following: Property protection and perimeter protection, farming hand ( ive grown plants now for about 10 years 11 years or so extends to various herbs, flowers, tomatoes, peas, peppers, watermelon, okra from seed), I cook for a living so my knowledge of food could be beneficial, I have built rough furniture/ from scratch so rudimentary carpentry is a skill I have. I have a BA in History and could teach your kids if you desired it. I have an extensive library too...because I love books and knowledge . 

I stand on my feet all day at work and lift heavy boxes regularly so im in good enough shape. 

I will dig a latrine for mutual protection and just to help out if I was in the neighborhood and diplomacy was good. but if I was in desperate need id probably ask for food and water and a place to sleep next to your mule for the amount of time it took to get your work done for both me and girl.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> RNprepper, in a game it's fine, but in real life never tell someone who has come to trade that your group needs more firepower. But you probably knew that.


Would never do that. I said I needed more, but I didn't say I didn't have any. Don't we all need more? Never hurts to have another body to stand watch.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Me: I don't have a group of any sort. I would be a loner initially who will be protecting/surviving with my woman. I don't talk about my stuff with anyone else besides her....and you all . That being said I can provide the following: Property protection and perimeter protection, farming hand ( ive grown plants now for about 10 years 11 years or so extends to various herbs, flowers, tomatoes, peas, peppers, watermelon, okra from seed), I cook for a living so my knowledge of food could be beneficial, I have built rough furniture/ from scratch so rudimentary carpentry is a skill I have. I have a BA in History and could teach your kids if you desired it. I have an extensive library too...because I love books and knowledge .
> 
> I stand on my feet all day at work and lift heavy boxes regularly so im in good enough shape.
> 
> I will dig a latrine for mutual protection and just to help out if I was in the neighborhood and diplomacy was good. but if I was in desperate need id probably ask for food and water and a place to sleep next to your mule for the amount of time it took to get your work done for both me and girl.


You'd make a great community member when it comes to rebuilding.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

You just keep on dreaming, Aquahull! Ahhh you men - it's your greatest weakness and downfall. Poor Samson.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm reporting my post, I watched it after I posted it. May be NSFW. Still very nice though


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why didn't you simply delete instead of dialing 911?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> You did notice that I did not advertise a red light at the window, right?
> You guys try that with my girls and you'll get it cut off. Do not underestimate a mama bear.
> But I'll give you good meals for labor.


I don't think I inferred that it would be forced on anyone. Put the knife down.
Throughout history, it has been a means of getting men to do things they wouldn't otherwise do.
We can pretend it away all we want. However, it *will* be a reality.
I'm just throwing it out there to the group.
Trust me, it trumps a good meal any day.

Yes, it's gross. Yes, it's juvenile.
Yes, it will be true.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why didn't you simply delete instead of dialing 911?


How does one do this?
We minions don't have the same options you do. I don't see any button for deleting posts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> How does one do this?
> We minions don't have the same options you do. I don't see any button for deleting posts.


Really? The edit button is gone?
Oh well. It's good to make the execs scramble from time to time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh, so you just meant to remove the content of the post, not actually delete it.
Yeah, that's still possible.
Misunderstood, my bad.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

*Our group skills & resources:*
Mechanical, Electrical/electronic, plumbing, communication, machining, blacksmithing, metals fabrication & repair.
Hunting (firearms, bow & snare), reloading, game prep, gardening, canning & other food processing, cooking, campcraft.
Spinning, weaving, sewing & pattern design, saddle & harness repair, general leather work, musical instruments (played & repaired).
Horse & Livestock management, water pumps & purification, automotive maintenance, stone & cement work, navigation.
Strong defense capabilities, some tactical knowledge.

*Needs:* 
Medical knowledge & experience, carpentry & construction, multi-language skills.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

pakrat said:


> *Our group skills & resources:*
> Mechanical, Electrical/electronic, plumbing, communication, machining, blacksmithing, metals fabrication & repair.
> Hunting (firearms, bow & snare), reloading, game prep, gardening, canning & other food processing, cooking, campcraft.
> Spinning, weaving, sewing & pattern design, saddle & harness repair, general leather work, musical instruments (played & repaired).
> ...


I'll swap medical/dental for horse shoes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Why didn't you simply delete instead of dialing 911?


Because after I watched it, I thought it was nice. But the Northern Virginia Army Battle Flag was being disrespected.So I just wanted to know.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There is nothing I can offer your group RN you have so much covered! We all know I couldn't be your cook I can't even make a darn tortilla LOL. 

Kauboy I have found that an offer of brownies, chocolate chip cookies or a nice cold beverage will generally get a man to do almost anything.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I'll swap medical/dental for horse shoes.


Don't do it! horse shoes wear well but they are not comfortable - besides - they are nailed in place! I'll make you a nice pair of boots from tires and elk hide if you need shoes. 

About those women... naw, Mama don't share and she would be difficult to replace.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Auntie_ For chocolate chip cookies or brownies I would be happy to offer services in relation to DC and AC power, general communication wiring and setup, reloading with available brass, security and general labor.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a unique set of skills

1. Take charge of this post and all government property in view.
2. Walk my post in a military manner, keeping always on the alert and observing everything that takes place within sight or hearing.
3. Report all violations of orders I am instructed to enforce.
4. To repeat all calls [from posts]more distant from the guardhouse than my own.
5. Quit my post only when properly relieved.
6. To receive, obey, and pass on to the sentry who relieves me, all orders from the Commanding Officer, Officer of the Day, Officers, and Non-Commissioned Officers of the guard only.
7. Talk to no one except in the line of duty.
8. Give the alarm in case of fire or disorder.
9. To call the Corporal of the Guard in any case not covered by instructions.
10. Salute all officers and all colors and standards not cased.
11. Be especially watchful at night and during the time for challenging, to challenge all persons on or near my post, and to allow no one to pass without proper authority

I am an expert with a rifle (so so with a pistol) - I taught Combat Rifle SKills
I have been trained and worked as a Combat Medic, Military Police, and Tanker
I understand and work with solar power and batteries
I work with serial and Ethernet radios and have set up DI/DO/AO/AI radio links as wire replacement


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as you can follow lawful orders there is a place for you...

I have a few skills, a lot of tools that I know how to use, repair and adapt to most any conditions.
I have a weird sense of humor and I tend to lead when leadership is lacking.
I like long walks on the beach and pina` OH! I tend to be easily distrac


Oh look! a squirrel!

And I know how to make brownies from scratch. (I also make the ultimate oatmeal, chocolate chip, and walnut cookies - any other cookie is just a pretender)


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Don't do it! horse shoes wear well but they are not comfortable - besides - they are nailed in place! I'll make you a nice pair of boots from tires and elk hide if you need shoes.
> 
> About those women... naw, Mama don't share and she would be difficult to replace.


Thanks for the thoughts, Paul, but I won't engage in the whole shoes vs barefoot debate. (Oops, here I go.) Mules have incredibly tough feet, but here in AZ with granite and basalt as our base, hooves wear off in no time. It is a severe environment. Boots don't fit mules and are a pain with the sand. We shoe with set back, rim toes, open heels and only 4 nails so the hooves can expand as they walk. I also have them barefoot in summer when we aren't riding. Even barefoot in their turnout, the granite based sand wears them down to normal trim level, but that is without load or travelling over rocks. AZ is nothing but sharp rocks, Paul. Stone bruises and abscesses are other consequences of barefoot riding. Even the "barefoot" horses wear boots here. My animals stand quietly for shoeing and have never displayed discomfort with shoes. I've seen plenty of barefoot horses, however, tip toeing around like they are walking on eggshells, or else lying down a lot to get off their feet.

When SHTF, we will certainly be turning to tires, for sure. Until then they get pedicures and new shoes every 7 weeks. Most women are jealous.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> There is nothing I can offer your group RN you have so much covered! We all know I couldn't be your cook I can't even make a darn tortilla LOL.
> 
> Kauboy I have found that an offer of brownies, chocolate chip cookies or a nice cold beverage will generally get a man to do almost anything.


I bet you can up a storm with your garden. A good, hard working woman is worth her weight in gold. And I like your way with men!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

just mike said:


> Auntie_ For chocolate chip cookies or brownies I would be happy to offer services in relation to DC and AC power, general communication wiring and setup, reloading with available brass, security and general labor.


I need Auntie in my group!!!! She'll keep the men happy, working, and distracted from other pursuits. Cookies are magic.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, Paul, but I won't engage in the whole shoes vs barefoot debate. (Oops, here I go.) Mules have incredibly tough feet, but here in AZ with granite and basalt as our base, hooves wear off in no time. It is a severe environment. Boots don't fit mules and are a pain with the sand. We shoe with set back, rim toes, open heels and only 4 nails so the hooves can expand as they walk. I also have them barefoot in summer when we aren't riding. Even barefoot in their turnout, the granite based sand wears them down to normal trim level, but that is without load or travelling over rocks. AZ is nothing but sharp rocks, Paul. Stone bruises and abscesses are other consequences of barefoot riding. Even the "barefoot" horses wear boots here. My animals stand quietly for shoeing and have never displayed discomfort with shoes. I've seen plenty of barefoot horses, however, tip toeing around like they are walking on eggshells, or else lying down a lot to get off their feet.
> 
> When SHTF, we will certainly be turning to tires, for sure. Until then they get pedicures and new shoes every 7 weeks. Most women are jealous.


I was kidding about YOU getting horse shoes - knowing full well that they were actually for the livestock. Horse shoes wouldn't fit your feet anyway. I would have to make a pattern to put boots on a mule... Do you think they would like them?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well you have gardening taken care of and I presume canning also. With your dry environment it would be very conducive to air drying foods. I do make a fabulous brownie and very yummy cookies. I will have to have a cook off with Paul LOL. My lemonade and sweet tea is liked by all and requested at get togethers. Oh I can make magic cookies too if you need those, however I do not eat them myself.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Auntie,
My wife is from Alabama and she makes the tea. I don't drink sweet things so I have water but she does like her sweet tea. 

I make crepes that melt in your mouth - literally. I can bake anything sourdough and make the nicest sourdough hotcakes you have ever eaten. I make a gooey fudge brownie that will leave you drowning in chocolate after taste and a cake-like brownie that is just right - not too sweet and not too gooey. I make some spice cookies but no magic cookies and my oatmeal-chocolate chip-walnut cookies are a culinary delight. I don't think I would win in a cook-off between us but there would be a lot of satisfied people that we couldn't get rid of as long as there was food left.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Kauboy I have found that an offer of brownies, chocolate chip cookies or a nice cold beverage will generally get a man to do almost anything.


I didn't mean to ruffle feathers.
Perhaps some things just shouldn't be said out loud.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a lifetime of supporting technical and non-technical people. I've always been the kind of person you can put on a problem, and your time will be freed up. I'm not "too good" for manual labour so go ahead and start me as a labourer. I won't stay there for long.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't mean to ruffle feathers.
> Perhaps some things just shouldn't be said out loud.


I wasn't ruffled  Just saying most men do love their sweets and cold beverages


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Most of my skills are not rare in this company…but anybody need a bike messenger? Plus, if you hire me to stand in your vicinity, I will attract every single chigger, leaving zero to hassle YOU.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

too bad Samson wasn't gay then what RN -they care not for you or your girls and mama bear crap only goes so far until someone shoves all 12guages up your ass.
never trust anyone no matter what cover your ass twice and be prepared to be the most ruthless person you can think of and then take it to the unthinkable.
sunshine -n roses are wonderful , I wish everyone was so sweet, but the fact is they aren't.
I personally like the barter/ trade idea and have no problems with it -make sure you have terms first and if one scraps out the deal is off.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I understand your reluctance to trust people, especially in the first stages of the SHTF event, IMHO eventually you will have to trust someone. Maybe you'll get an ingrown toenail or a Pilonidal Cyst. That's why you have to find and make friends you can trust before it all goes to hell. Even a good sized family will find itself to be on guard 24/7. You will need help, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I can pretty much make anything from nothing and usually have parts left over.

I'm pretty good at never following instructions, which is why I have so many left over parts.

I have a nearly encyclopedic knowledge about things that are mostly useless, but I know some useful or at least potentially useful stuff too.

I am charming and quite witty at times. Well, once... sort of.

I can't think of anything I really need.

I would like to take this opportunity to tell you all that I love you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I can certainly trade some Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pikes! And mediocre marriage counseling. 

Oh, the little chubby checkout girls at the grocery still think I'm nice looking for an older heavy set man. For whatever that's worth. (I suppose I'd lose some weight so ignore the "heavy set" part.)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I can pretty much make anything from nothing and usually have parts left over.
> 
> I'm pretty good at never following instructions, which is why I have so many left over parts.
> 
> ...


This reminded me of "Mr. Magorium", when he introduced himself, "Edward Magorium; toy impresario, wonder aficionado, avid shoe-wearer."


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry, didn't read all the posts. For me it boils down to, will those services be available when needed? For what ever is needed for trade or barter. most likely no country doc on a horse will come to your aid. Too few and far between, learn to do it yourself. However crude it may be. jmo.


----------

